

Ask HN: What online payment platform do you use in Europe? - yitchelle

With the high concentration of countries in Europe, the mix of online payment laws between the countries make it difficult for one system for satisfy all of them.<p>In a US where a large population is covered under the one umbrella, it is much simpler to go with somebody like Stripe.<p>So the question, what solutions are available for a Startup to consider when setting up in Europe?
======
Yaa101
Ogone is reliable and non puritan, they operate from Belgium. Buckaroo is a
dutch online payment system.

Further, the rules in Europe for selling stuff is not that diverse, for
instance you need to collect VAT and pay that to your countries' tax
department because all the countries have a treaty for that.

Stay away from PalPal, they are a US company that plays political games,
freeze your account if they can find anything on you that they don't like.
They also have corrupt, arrogant and hypocitical puritan issues.

------
Gring
I work at a popular niche retailer in Europe. We use saferpay.com for all our
credit card needs around the globe.

Keep in mind that people from certain countries prefer additional solutions.
Talk to your customers and they will tell you which payment options besides
credit cards they wish to use.

In contrast to others, we've got a good relationship with Paypal as well, but
we don't use them for normal credit cards because they ask too much.

Expect to interface with more than one payment platform down the road, because
there is not one platform that does everything.

But starting with credit cards only and Saferpay is a good first choice.

------
adam-_-
<https://gocardless.com> looks quite nice but unfortunately it's UK only at
the moment.

~~~
yitchelle
This looks good, but, as you said, on UK.

------
Geee
Each country in Europe has their own systems, which are provided by the local
banks. Pretty much every bank has their own solution and you have to integrate
with that. If that sounds crazy, you'd better go with PayPal as long as Stripe
is US only. However, payments through the bank systems are usually preferred
over card payments.

------
MattBearman
I've recently switched BugMuncher from PayPal to Saasy (<http://saasy.com/>)
so far it's been awesome. You don't need a merchant account, integration was
far easier than PayPal, good tech support, and a bit cheaper on fees. Highly
recommend them.

------
ht_th
If you're planning to get big in the Netherlands, don't forget iDeal (
[http://www.ideal.nl/?s=&lang=eng-GB](http://www.ideal.nl/?s=&lang=eng-GB) ).

~~~
Yaa101
Ideal is a debit payment system brought by the dutch banks, most online
payment handlers the service dutch clients offer to handle that system too.

------
saurik
PayPal seems to handle European customers very well, and happens to be cheaper
than Stripe.

------
jamesjguthrie
I use PayPal for invoicing clients.

